# 2012 Instrumental Insemination Class - Latshaw Apiaries



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

We will again be offering a honey bee instrumental insemination class in Ohio this September. For further information, please visit our website or follow the link below.

http://latshawapiaries.com/index.php?page=3-day-course-2012

Thanks,
Joe


----------

